# Pictures of our newest addition Brutus!!



## Gini (Jan 27, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 27, 2007)

thank you gini!!! he is a beautiful man! Sorry the pics arent great but this is his first time with a halter and lead so he was a handful. He got so excited seeing other horses!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness...let me close my mouth...he is not beautiful he is gorgeous. What a great soul and sweet heart he has.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 27, 2007)

dimi this guy is so special. you can see how badly he wants to do the right thing but he doesnt know what the right thing is. Since hes just been running wild for 2 years everything is new to him. The water trough almost gave him a heart attack



He lovesssssss my husband. we just got home and as soon as he saw us he started whinnying like crazy.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jan 28, 2007)

:aktion033: Isn't he adorable! He will deffinately make someone a nice horse. Can't wait to see how he is a year from now!

Fran


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW!! One of my favorite colors. He looks like he will make someone a wonderful horse once he relizes that is what is meant for him. Good luck. Are you looking to place him any where or close to you?

Christy


----------



## kaykay (Jan 29, 2007)

I would really like to adopt him out local but we will just have to see later. He has a lot of work to do before he can be adopted. When the weather warms up he will be gelded and he needs a ton of training and handling.


----------



## afoulk (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a very nice looking boy. Do I see a over division showmanship gelding in your future? :



:


----------



## Leeana (Jan 31, 2007)

> afoulk Posted Today, 06:26 PM He is a very nice looking boy. Do I see a over division showmanship gelding in your future? :


Kay i LIKE that idea, then you can show with chief and i



:



:

He will make a wonderful gelding, i'm sure with work you and he could kick butt in halter. I like him allot.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 31, 2007)

I have pondered that LOL. Man do we all think alike or what? But we arent sure if he has papers. His previous owners are trying to find out. If he has papers i would love to train him as a performance gelding but if he doesnt have papers he cant be hardshipped amhr





oops want to clarify i will still keep training him wether he has papers or not but it would be fun if he could do amhr shows and that would help to make him very adoptable.


----------



## afoulk (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't forget out the BMHC Open Miniature Show in late May. He wouldn't need papers for that one and it would be a great place to show him off. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

